# DEWA final bill process



## andrewsa43

We are vacating our villa and leaving the country. I know that I need to request a final bill and pay it to present everything to the landlord and also to receive the DEWA deposit back. However, I'm not sure about the timeframe. I can't find anything on the DEWA sight that says how long before vacating we should request the final bill. 

How much time will we need from requesting final bill to cutoff to getting deposits back?

Also, I am planning on requesting the final bill online. Does that generally work?

I know these will all be estimates.


----------



## teuchter

andrewsa43 said:


> We are vacating our villa and leaving the country. I know that I need to request a final bill and pay it to present everything to the landlord and also to receive the DEWA deposit back. However, I'm not sure about the timeframe. I can't find anything on the DEWA sight that says how long before vacating we should request the final bill.
> 
> How much time will we need from requesting final bill to cutoff to getting deposits back?
> 
> Also, I am planning on requesting the final bill online. Does that generally work?
> 
> I know these will all be estimates.


I did this in person at the DEWA office in Al Safa: the whole process of settling the final bill and being refunded the deposit was painless and took less than 15 mins. I requested the final bill online about a week before we moved out.

teuchter


----------



## andrewsa43

At what point do they actually cut the services?


----------



## teuchter

andrewsa43 said:


> At what point do they actually cut the services?


They told us it would happen later that day (ie the day we settled the final bill), but there was still running water and electricity in the apartment the next morning.

teuchter


----------

